

Almost all software is social software - knarf
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001122.html

======
michael_dorfman
For sufficiently large values of "almost", or sufficiently loose definitions
of "social software."

Is Excel social software? Word? Photoshop? Are most Line of Business
applications? ERPs?

 _Hello, Mr. Hammer-- see anything around here that looks like a nail?_

------
stcredzero
This is particularly true for programming languages. What makes a programming
language valuable? One factor is the libraries available to it. The more high-
quality open libraries available, the better. The more active a programmer
community, the better its libraries. It's very similar to what makes any
website with a social component valuable.

Programming languages are social and cultural constructs as much as
technological.

------
wlievens
I like the gest of that article, but I surely disagree with the premise copied
to this thread title.

